# Losi Mini Sprint Battery Charging



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been running lipos in my 1/10thscale cars for some time now . but was wondering if I can quick charge these smaller 2/3A nimh cells and at what amp?
Thx. Earl


----------

